# Cub Cadet GT 2523



## cutterman74 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Cub Cadet GT 2523 Issue*

I purchased a used GT2523 is good shape. Ran into a issue now. Just snapped the PTO / Drive belt for the 54" deck. No problem happens right. Just purchased a new belt from the local cub cadet dealer all 35.00 bucks worth. Put it on, started mowing today, ran about 1 hour or so, and now snapped the new belt.

Any idea's. Blew a fuse too. Which I replaced.

Thanks

Lew


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

how many hours did you get on first belt before failure? Was that belt (and replacement belt) made with Kevlar?


----------



## cutterman74 (Sep 6, 2015)

The first one I dont know since it was on when I purchased it. Ran this tractor several months no issue from when I purchased it till the belt broke. Standard belt from a cub cadet dealer, correct model # according to the belt and manual.
Thank you
Lew


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There's no question about it you put the new belt on PTO to deck and deck pulley's right??

When you engage PTO are you at low throttle or higher....lower throttle less chance of belt burn also snapping belt.

Does the PTO pulley look in good shape...not worn w/sharp edges.


----------



## cutterman74 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes. I put it on the engine PTO pulley, feed it down , onto lower pulleys on the front and then back to the deck pulley. Even checked the routing from the manual to be safe. But really no different then my JD 314 I had, since it routed the same way. To the mule drive on the front two pulleys from the engine PTO to the deck. 
I have done both engaged at low and higher RPM.
Checked all the pulleys this morning. Nothing binding. I will grease all the pulleys, since they all have fittings. Looks like not been done in a while.
check all for ruff edges, nothing.
Thanks for your help


----------

